# EAA Airventure 2008



## Geno (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are a few pictures from EAA Airventure 2008 in Oshkosh, WI. It was blazing hot all day, but well worth it. This was my first attempt at airshow photography, but I think it went ok. I may post more later. C&C always welcome. Thanks for looking.

1 






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## icassell (Aug 4, 2008)

way cool!  some day I'm gonna get to that ...


----------



## 250Gimp (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice shots!!  

The one in #3 does it for me though!!  The slow shutter speed you used and the way the screw action of the prop shows is great!!

Cheers


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh nice! #5 so crisp! F22 raptor right?


----------



## Chris Stegner (Aug 4, 2008)

Number 3 is awesome!

I used to shoot for the USAF (20 years ago), and I have shot many air shows so I know how much fun they are to shoot. These are some very nice shots, but number three does it for me!


----------



## Geno (Aug 4, 2008)

prodigy2k7 said:


> Oh nice! #5 so crisp! F22 raptor right?


 
Thanks, and yes, F-22. That is one amazing machine. 

Here are a few more

8 Rocket Racing League





9





10 Ford Sponsor


----------



## motorshooter (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice images, I will hit the OshKosh airshow some day, after I hit the 24 Hours of LeMans:hail: and the Indy 500.:hail:


----------



## Geno (Aug 29, 2008)

Here are a few more that I just got around to working on if you're interested.

11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Heck (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow great shots.. Thanks for the share.


----------



## icassell (Aug 29, 2008)

Is that helicopter really flying inverted? woa!


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome shots. The first one is definitely my favorite though.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 29, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGu45s1_QPU[/ame]

It sort of flips, more like falls while flipping backwards


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the DC-3!!

I too will one day make Oshkosh.

Any warbirds?


----------



## Geno (Aug 31, 2008)

icassell said:


> Is that helicopter really flying inverted? woa!


 

Like prodigy said, it does a "loop" of sorts, going to vertical and then falling inverted.



Cat nt Tat's Dusky said:


> I love the DC-3!!
> 
> I too will one day make Oshkosh.
> 
> Any warbirds?


 
Many, many warbirds, but every year I spend most of my time in that section, so I thought I would do my best to see what else was there.

Thanks


----------

